# Best 14inch laptop on the earth



## gurujee (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi,
want to gift a 13 to 14 inch laptop. Should be capable of running games in mid-res. My budget is 50 fixed.

How is Asus ? but have no service centre at bhubaneswar.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D
This one seems to be a very good option(I think the best)
Asus laptops are good with very good config at an amazing price and also they have got very good build quality


----------



## clintonkollman (Feb 2, 2012)

I think Asus Zenbook UX31E Ultrabook is undoubtedly sleek, but it also impresses with serious performance.


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

inspiron 14r obviously


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> inspiron 14r obviously



I big NO for Dell inspiron when better laptops at better price are available


----------



## Sking (Feb 2, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I big NO for Dell inspiron when better laptops at better price are available



give examples or dont post rubbish!!!


----------



## gurujee (Feb 2, 2012)

clintonkollman said:


> I think Asus Zenbook UX31E Ultrabook is undoubtedly sleek, but it also impresses with serious performance.





aroraanant said:


> Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D
> This one seems to be a very good option(I think the best)
> Asus laptops are good with very good config at an amazing price and also they have got very good build quality



look wise Asus Zenbook UX31E is very good. is it comparable in terms of performance and value for money with Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D ....

why dell is not popular these days


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

Are you people talking about the new Zenbook(I am not sure about any older zenbook though)?

It looks great...specwise impressive...but gaming in it!!!
Have you guys seen it in real life?
Do you have any idea how much does the most basic one cost!?(budget for op is 50k)

You are flaming people for suggesting Inspiron R and suggesting Zenbook for someone who has a budget of strict 50k!!?

@o.p,Zenbook actually is a fantastic piece of engineering.
It does even look better than Samsung series 9.
But only someone with subhuman i.q will buy it to play games.
And it is pretty expensive(almost all ultrabooks at present are)


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 2, 2012)

Sking said:


> give examples or dont post rubbish!!!



I have searched the market a lot as I need to buy few laptops and end up buying 2 sony vaio and a macbook pro.And have been using inspiron 1525 from last 3.5-4yrs and my friends own laptops of almost of every company whether it is apple,HCL,Toshiba,sony,hp,compaq,dell,lenovo etc
The Asus laptop I have listed here is all over a very good laptop at a very good price(check its specs)
I agree with you that there is a difference in graphic cards but if we see the other specs and compare the build quality of inspiron with asus then surely asus wins.And also I am aware of many problem that are there in inspiron but now I don't want discuss them here and start a debate.
And if we talk about dell's service then it was good some time back but now dell is providing refurbished parts or can say defected parts.
Now you want me to discuss more here???
One thing I would like to tell you dude you are new here so first do some homework and then suggest people.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 2, 2012)

In India,each and every laptop manufacturer try their best to replace a defective component with a refub.


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

Asus K43 Series K43SA-VX041D it has i7 n more ram other than that it is equal to or below 15r coz 15r got 7200rpm hdd,usb 3.0,15.6 display,window 7 os.all these r not in asus model.i7 operates at 45watt while i5 at 35w so i7 should be avoided in laptops to reduce heat.4gb ram is also enough in 15r.gpu of both is equal in power check in graphiccardbenchmarks.com. Now asus got a gr8 future but at present its after sale service is no where near dell.And i mite b new here but i hav my basics rite!!!


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Inspiron R is good,but your above post totally went way above my head!!

What did it mean?


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

arronant has suggested asus k53 in this thread so i m explaining to him how dell 15r is less n more than k53.And i7 operates at more watts than i5 so gives more heat.


----------



## gurujee (Feb 3, 2012)

red dragon said:


> Are you people talking about the new Zenbook(I am not sure about any older zenbook though)?
> 
> It looks great...specwise impressive...but gaming in it!!!
> Have you guys seen it in real life?
> ...



looks is important for me as it is a laptop. since zenbook has good config, i hope it can run some games in low res ? yes my budget is 50, which ever VFM, i will buy that.

asus k series one has 8gb ram and i7 so its obviously alluring. but can its look can be comparable to the sleek zen book ?


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 3, 2012)

asus zenbook costs a lot more around 70k+ and looks wise asus k series is better than 15r but not as good as the zenbook...
there is an i5 model also in k53 laptop which even costs less..


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Do not bring Zenbook in this discussion;it belongs to a completely different strata from the k series.

@o.p,please do continue with the discussion on k series or Inspirons.
Zenbook wont serve your purpose at it is way too expensive.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

gurujee said:


> asus k series one has 8gb ram and i7 so its obviously alluring. but can its look can be comparable to the sleek zen book ?


The answer is a big NO!
Even with 64GB of RAM they are not comparable.
They belong to two entire different classes of laptops.


----------



## Sking (Feb 3, 2012)

ya,there is healthy competition b/w asus k series n inspirons so focus there.


----------



## gurujee (Feb 3, 2012)

oops, i saw one U series laptop at flipkart and mistook for zen series.

it seems asus is the choice of the time, now. should i get the i7-8gb @47k or the i5 model.

i need lappy for everyday work, some video editing and encoding and occasional gaming.


----------



## red dragon (Feb 3, 2012)

Which sw for video editing?


----------



## gurujee (Feb 3, 2012)

most of the time corel video studio and occasionally premier


----------



## powerstarprince (Feb 4, 2012)

the i5 sounds better for everyday work, produces little less heat...also saves some money.


----------



## Sking (Feb 4, 2012)

guys plz upload the link to download this awsm wallpaper in video YouTube - DELL Inspiron N5110 Review (Core i7 2630QM, 8GB RAM, 640GB HHD, GT 525M)


----------

